# Flame Angel with fin rot??



## Nicole

On Dec 21 I added a Flame Angel to my tank. He is the latest fish I have added. I do not quarantine. (i know, i know)
Anyways, he's been doing great and even managed to survive when I lost power for 22 hours the day after bringing him home. He's got a great appetite and keeps mainly to himself having found a home under the bridge of live rock in my tank.
About 2 hours ago I added 3 new coral frags and turned off the lights for an hour after acclimation. When I just turned them back on I found the flame angel looking all pale with frayed fins and tail and what appears to be sand stuck to him. Almost looks like fin rot. Can SW fish get fin rot? Or is he maybe getting picked on by his tank mates? He shares his home with 2 ocellaris clownfish, 1 tiny blue regal tang, 1 six line wrasse, 1 blue green chromis. What should I do? I have some Kordons All Natural Reef Safe Ich Attack. Should I dose it?
I'm trying to upload a video of the fish....


----------



## altcharacter

The clonws or the tang might be chomping on him depending on what is going on in your tank.

Clowns can be very territorial when it comes to laying eggs and Tangs can be pure jerks whenever they want depending on the time of the month.

You could always put him in hypo for a month. It couldn't hurt


----------



## Letigrama

can you take a pic? sand looking, could be perhaps velvet? treating it for itch wont do much if is not itch. Kordon's is fine but nems dont like it if you have them. I wouldnt dose the tank exposing everyone until you diagnose.

Also perhhaps the fish got jolted when adding the frags and he scratch himself on a rock. My blue tang gets serious scratches, mostly for being an ADHD jerk.

I know I dont QT either and is a bad bad thing. I dont want to stress the fish out twice.

post a pic so we can see


----------



## Nicole

here is a video of him
View My Video


----------



## Letigrama

Nicole said:


> here is a video of him
> View My Video


Hi Nicole. Really hard to tell, a zoomed pic will be much better. I can see some white stuff on the fins but really is it ick? or just the fin rotting away? if you think is bacterial, here's a link.

http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/otherdiseases/a/Bacterial-Diseases-In-Marine-Aquarium-Fish.htm

Regardless, in the meantime, I will do an urgent 20-25% water change, clean the tank, and observe the fish to see if is being bullied in any way.... ( doesnt look like)


----------



## Nicole

I'm having a hard time getting a still shot but I'm pretty sure at this point that it's bullying. All the white stuff is gone and now he just had tattered fins. I started treating with the all natural kordons stuff as I find it to be a great overall antibiotic and none of my livestock reacts poorly to it. In fact it helps my shrimp to give off a healthy molt. 
I just witnessed my female clown attack my blue tang when he same near "their rock" and they've been biting hands pretty bad lately too. Maybe time to trade in the clowns for younger less aggressive ones.


----------



## Letigrama

then the white stuff was indeed sand and he just go scratched and pushed over.

Now in my opinion, the clowns will only attack if the fish come to their territory, and they will not go out of their way to attack other fish.... never seen it at least. mines are breeding and very aggresive and they will still live peacefully with many other fish..... i dont see a reason to kick them out.... the bitting and hitting at the hands, yes, they all do it, i just avoid getting close to them as the little one eyes my hand everytime I go in and he charges me....


----------



## Nicole

@One90gallontank I got your email and am unable to to respond. It keeps bouncing back. Check your privacy settings and try me again.


----------



## Nicole

Well despite the fins looking good and growing back, I found the poor guy swimming sideways last night and when I woke up this morning his was stuck to the filter intake.... still alive. Poor guy. After prying him off he died about 2 mins later. I'm thinking that maybe this was a case of just too much stress between the power outage a few weeks back and potential bullying. Maybe it wasn't fin rot. Either way I'm pretty gutted to say the least. Though I realize that some people spend thousands on their tanks, this was the most expensive fish I've even bought and the fastest I've ever lost one other than a chromis which didn't survive acclimation last year. Poor fishie!


----------



## wildexpressions

Sorry your fish died.

I'm late to the party but but the white stuff appears to be lympho. http://saltaquarium.about.com/od/saltwaterfishdiseases/a/aalymphocystis.htm

It is considered to be an environmental issue although it is caused by a virus from what I read. Stress and poor quality diet are the assumed/stated causes. I know from experience that less stress and better food is generally the cure so I would usually isolate the fish to a tank by it self (sump or frag tank).


----------

